# Gulf Shores Red Flags?



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Anyone know if Gulf Shores is still flying double red flags at the beaches? Thanks


----------



## Liteline 3 (Aug 31, 2009)

as far as I know yes but seeking a recertificaton from the health dept


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Pink Pony Pub Live Webcam - Gulf Shores Alabama

this webcam will show you current flag status.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

thx guys


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I heard on the news today that Gulf Shores is now flying a single red flag - and the video showed folks in the water.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Sweet! I kept getting harsassed by the State Park workers about launching. I still launched though cause the Alabama Marine Police and Coast Guard said it was fine.


----------

